# Spring Trophy Race--Summit Raceway Ft. Wayne, IN



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Our Spring Fling race is on Sunday, April 19th. Racing starts at noon. Doors should open at 8 AM with the track setup by 9:30 AM. The classes will be VTA, 1/12 stock and Touring Stock Foam. Entry fee is $15 with $5 for each additional class. We've had great turnouts in VTA and 1/12 stock the last few weeks and want to finish off the season strong.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

+1 Touring stock foam
+1 VTA


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

+1 VTA
+1 Touring Foam


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

+1 VTA
?+1 Touring Foam


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

+1 12stk

= 7 total!!

Now let's get our rugs out and take a nap!!


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Could I get somone too shoot me a PM with some details about he 12th scale stock(batts,motor,tires)class?I've never ran Summit & new to the 12th scale scene.
I will be there tomorrow at noon for the dirt oval meeting too.

I'd like to start showing up on the first Friday of every month summer gig.I might even make the Spring Fling race...I have practice at the Velodrome the following day,so we'll see.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

thx for the info Ben


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Spring Trophy Race is this Sunday. Doors open at 8:00 am with racing at noon.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'll be there w/ VTA and Touring Stock.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

+1 for VTA...
+1 for Stock Foam...

I'll have a brand new body on each one, ready to be destroyed


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Can't wait until Sunday. VTA looks real strong. Foam TC is the dark horse of the day, and it looks really good. Should be a crazy day to end the onroad season.

Ben


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Quick head count

*VTA*
John K
Steve V
Lugnutz
Ken Miller
Devon Miller
Ben F
Rockin Bob
Cwoods
Sean B
Larry Gross
Justin Gross
Jacob Best
Snail Monroe
Hammer
Seth B ?
Colton B ?
Scott H ?

*Foam T/C*
Steve V
Ken Miller ?
Lugnutz
Rockin Bob
Cwoods

*1/12 Stock*
Fergie
Phil Z
Fast Leah Z
Kevin Cole ?
Steve Dunn

I'm sure there will be others but this alone looks like a fun crowd (except that Steve V, he keeps tearing up the barriers)


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

hey Ken, you have Tracey listed on rubber tires, you better check your list again.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

I still plan to make the trip north Sunday if the good people in 12th scale don't mind a 43yr old rookie in that class running with them.


----------



## Alien ArtWerX (Apr 16, 2009)

Kevin Cole said:


> I still plan to make the trip north Sunday if the good people in 12th scale don't mind a 43yr old rookie in that class running with them.


Sent you a pm.:wave:


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

NO Problem with the 43 year old rookie.

So your saying I can't run VTA. HA HA 

 Tracey


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

I will be there Sunday 1/12. Lori's coming so she can bring Ron's watch to him....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> Quick head count
> 
> *VTA*
> John K
> ...



Wont have this problem as you will be inbetween me and the barriers...:wave:


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

*spring fling*

hammer ...VTA

and looking forward to repaying Steve from our last visit there together>>LOL


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

dragrace said:


> I will be there Sunday 1/12. Lori's coming so she can bring Ron's watch to him....
> 
> Steve Dunn


Don't need the watch anymore. I can smell you coming, And I know where the back door is!!:tongue:


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

hey fergie...I sent a PM your way for some 12th scale advise


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Looking forward to tomorrow. I'm gonna be working on the garden most of the day today. My turn marshalling may not be the most agile, so don't wreck in my corner. 

Next time I break ground, I may have to fork over the $$$$$ and have the Zimmermans do it. Us tool makers aren't used to a good days work.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

jak43 said:


> Our Spring Fling race is on Sunday, April 19th. Racing starts at noon. Doors should open at 8 AM with the track setup by 9:30 AM. The classes will be VTA, 1/12 stock and Touring Stock Foam. Entry fee is $15 with $5 for each additional class. We've had great turnouts in VTA and 1/12 stock the last few weeks and want to finish off the season strong.


Do doors open at 8 or 10. This says 8 yet the Summit website schedule says 10 with racing at noon. Help please.:freak:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

We'll be there at 8 to put the track down. You can show up and set your pits up any time. We'll have an hour of setup, then it's practice until noon-ish.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Cant wait till tomorrow....Add another to VTA and Foam.....IndyRCracer will be coming also.....Looks like will be ending the season in style.....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Great turnout guys VTA was a blast, and I was really suprised to see so many Indy guys for Foam T/C, I had fun.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Dale and the Ft. Wayne guys. Had a great time as always. Congrats to Cody on the win in VTA and Ken in Foam class.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fergie said:


> ...And I know where the back door is!!:tongue:


:tongue: tossing salads again Ron?

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Good show as always.....Cant wait till next time...Sounds like Dale has some things in the works for next year.....Hope I can make the 3 rivers festival race...


----------

